# Last day: SYNCHRON-ized SE Vol. 1-7 Sale | VSL for Dorico 3.5



## Ben (Nov 4, 2020)

Finally, Dorico 3.5 Expression Maps for the SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions 1-7 are now available here:




__





Notation related - Vienna Symphonic Library


invisible




www.vsl.co.at





Simply download and install the "Dorico: VSL for Dorico" installer for your OS and install it - it couldn't be easier!
And to celebrate the release we put our SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions on sale - up to 33% off!





CURRENT SPECIALS - Vienna Symphonic Library







www.vsl.co.at





Here a detailed walkthrough of the complete process:




And don't miss the Dorico live-stream in a few hours!


----------



## Ben (Nov 4, 2020)

Live stream has started just now! Feel free to join


----------



## stfciu (Nov 4, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## stfciu (Nov 4, 2020)

Hi Ben,

I am searching for reliable information about the actual velocity layers and round robins in Special Editions, especially vol. 1-2 and the plus versions which I am interested mostly in. Most of the time I find only general information that it has lesser amount of rr and velocity layers compared to full versions (which is obvious) but cannot find any confident data what is actually the number of rr and velocity layers. 

Could you please clarify that?


----------



## Ben (Nov 4, 2020)

stfciu said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> I am searching for reliable information about the actual velocity layers and round robins in Special Editions, especially vol. 1-2 and the plus versions which I am interested mostly in. Most of the time I find only general information that it has lesser amount of rr and velocity layers compared to full versions (which is obvious) but cannot find any confident data what is actually the number of rr and velocity layers.
> 
> Could you please clarify that?


Hi!
You can find these information in the manual here: https://www.vsl.info/instruments/vienna-instruments/starter-editions

The velocity layer and round robin count for the SYized Special Editions should be the same.


----------



## Bollen (Nov 4, 2020)

What about the expression maps for VI instruments (i.e. not synchron)? Old, loyal customers want to know... 🤔


----------



## Ben (Nov 5, 2020)

Bollen said:


> What about the expression maps for VI instruments (i.e. not synchron)? Old, loyal customers want to know... 🤔


There are no plans to provide Dorico Expression Maps for VI instruments, sorry.


----------



## Maximvs (Nov 5, 2020)

Bollen said:


> What about the expression maps for VI instruments (i.e. not synchron)? Old, loyal customers want to know... 🤔


From what I have heard there are unfortunately no plans about this... I must say that although I have the full Synchron SE bundle and appreciate it, I much prefer working with the dry legacy Special Edition volumes and Instruments collections for Vienna Instruments Pro and I think I am not the only one!

I am wondering if Cubase expression maps are also good and work inside Dorico.

Cheers, Max T.


----------



## Ben (Nov 5, 2020)

Massimo said:


> I much prefer working with the dry legacy Special Edition volumes and Instruments collections for Vienna Instruments Pro and I think I am not the only one!


You can disable the reverb of the SYNCHRON-ized SEs as well.


----------



## stfciu (Nov 5, 2020)

Ben said:


> Hi!
> You can find these information in the manual here: https://www.vsl.info/instruments/vienna-instruments/starter-editions
> 
> The velocity layer and round robin count for the SYized Special Editions should be the same.


Thank you very much. Yes, the information is there.


----------



## Bollen (Nov 5, 2020)

Ben said:


> There are no plans to provide Dorico Expression Maps for VI instruments, sorry.


Boo! Well that's not exactly encouraging continued support for VSL... I mean it's not like those libraries are obsolete, you still sell them and in fact I just bought two solo instruments a few weeks ago.

Never mind though, I'm just concerned for the lack of support for those that made VSL the company they are, I have no use for expression maps...


----------



## Ben (Nov 5, 2020)

The SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions in Combination with Dorico 3.5 can sound impressive:



You can download the Dorico project file here.


----------



## gyprock (Nov 6, 2020)

Ben said:


> The SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions in Combination with Dorico 3.5 can sound impressive:
> 
> 
> 
> You can download the Dorico project file here.



For the Forrest Gump project file, the pianos aren't loading. I get !! indicators on channel 29 of the VST instruments. The track is attempting to load "Vienna Synchron Pianos" whereas all the other tracks are loading "Vienna Synchron Player (xxxx)"


----------



## Ben (Nov 6, 2020)

gyprock said:


> For the Forrest Gump project file, the pianos aren't loading. I get !! indicators on channel 29 of the VST instruments. The track is attempting to load "Vienna Synchron Pianos" whereas all the other tracks are loading "Vienna Synchron Player (xxxx)"


Please make sure to download and install the Synchron Piano Player from MyVSL. 
It's a different player optimized for pianos.


----------



## gyprock (Nov 6, 2020)

Ben said:


> Please make sure to download and install the Synchron Piano Player from MyVSL.
> It's a different player optimized for pianos.


Thanks Ben. I wasn’t aware of this player. On a separate issue, I’ve had to set my buffer to 2048 to avoid clicks and pops on playback. I’ve got an i7 iMac late 2015 with 16GB and external Samsung T5 SSDs. Sound card is a USB connected RME Babyface Pro. Are there any recommendations for the Synchron player preferences for my average system?


----------



## Ben (Nov 6, 2020)

gyprock said:


> Thanks Ben. I wasn’t aware of this player. On a separate issue, I’ve had to set my buffer to 2048 to avoid clicks and pops on playback. I’ve got an i7 iMac late 2015 with 16GB and external Samsung T5 SSDs. Sound card is a USB connected RME Babyface Pro. Are there any recommendations for the Synchron player preferences for my average system?


Please double check the formatting of your external drive. (ex)FAT is known to have bad performance with simultaneous reads, and it's often the factory default. In this case you should re-format it to NTFS or AFS (make sure to move everything to a different drive before formatting, because formatting will wipe your drive clean)


----------



## gyprock (Nov 6, 2020)

Ben said:


> Please double check the formatting of your external drive. (ex)FAT is known to have bad performance with simultaneous reads, and it's often the factory default. In this case you should re-format it to NTFS or AFS (make sure to move everything to a different drive before formatting, because formatting will wipe your drive clean)


I have 3 drives and they are all APFS. I reformatted them when I bought them as I had read reports about the poor performance of (ex)FAT. I just ran a disk utility check and they're all ok. I have the drives connected to a USB 3.0 hub which is then connected to another hub which then connects to the iMAC. Could these 2 intermediate hubs be the problem?


----------



## Ben (Nov 6, 2020)

gyprock said:


> I have the drives connected to a USB 3.0 hub which is then connected to another hub which then connects to the iMAC. Could these 2 intermediate hubs be the problem?


Yes, could be. try plugging them in directly (at least with only one hub).


----------



## Maximvs (Nov 6, 2020)

Ben said:


> You can disable the reverb of the SYNCHRON-ized SEs as well.


Sure but they are not the same full dry instruments like in the original VI Pro Special Edition, moreover, I am noticing when adding Synchron Instruments with the full articulations set that the 'close' setting is not completely close/dry and lots of instruments have a very low volume compare to the original SE. I will use the SE Synchron library but the fact that expression maps for legacy VI Pro instruments and collections for Dorico won't be made available leave me with a bit of disappointment. 

Best, Max


----------



## Ben (Nov 6, 2020)

Massimo said:


> Sure but they are not the same full dry instruments like in the original VI Pro Special Edition,


The SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions are with only exeption of the newly added instruments the same as the VI Special Editions. 



Massimo said:


> I am noticing when adding Synchron Instruments with the full articulations set that the 'close' setting is not completely close/dry


Synchron isntruments -> Recorded in Synchron Stage (wet)
SYNCHRON-ized instruments -> Recorded in Silent Stage combined with per instrument tailored IR of the Synchron Stage that can be disabled.



Massimo said:


> lots of instruments have a very low volume compare to the original SE


The SYNCHRON-ized instruments are pre-mixed to already have the correct level. If you don't want to use this feature simply turn up the volume knob in the player.


----------



## Ben (Nov 6, 2020)

And here is a screencast of the second demo, also available as Dorico score


----------



## bill45 (Nov 6, 2020)

Have any of the older tutorials been ported over to synchron se?
Articulations are different.Dvorak is taking a while to convert.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2020)

bill45 said:


> Have any of the older tutorials been ported over to synchron se?
> Articulations are different.Dvorak is taking a while to convert.


Not so far. But we want to add more learning materials over time.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## bill45 (Nov 7, 2020)

When does the sale end?


----------



## Ben (Nov 17, 2020)

bill45 said:


> When does the sale end?


It will end on the 22th November.


----------



## Ben (Nov 17, 2020)

Hey everyone! We made the SEs available as free 30 days demo until the 22th November! Get them from the product page (click on the volume you want to test):





SYNCHRON-ized SPECIAL EDITIONS - Vienna Symphonic Library


The renowned starter collections of the Vienna Special Edition, adapted to the Vienna Symphonic Library's Synchron Series, and with additional instruments.




www.vsl.co.at





If you are a Dorico User this is the perfect opportunity to check it out!


----------



## Frederick (Nov 17, 2020)

Ben said:


> Hey everyone! We made the SEs available as free 30 days demo until the 22th November! Get them from the product page (click on the volume you want to test):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Ben: I just got the Synchronized SE 6 and so far I'm very happy with it. So happy, I'm considering an upgrade in the future. One thing I don't get though: the upgrade path to Synchronized Dimension Brass is not as expected. List price of SE is 325, so I expected about 160 Euro discount on each of the Synchronized Dimension Brass products, but it is only 41 Euro each. The SE in this case is only a subset of the full Dimension products right? So upgrading would mean having to pay twice for the same samples. Normally the VSL upgrade prices are between reasonable and very generous, so what am I missing here? This for sure holds me back from considering synchronized SE volume 5 (Dimension Strings).


----------



## Ben (Nov 17, 2020)

@Frederick I'm not 100% sure, but I assume it's because
- the SYNCHRON-ized Dimension Brass is not on sale at the moment, and
- Compared to other library upgrades this one does not simply replace your license but adds a seperate, new license to your account.

If you want to know the exact upgrade price from the SYizd SE to the SYized Dimension Strings, I suggest to contact our support: [email protected]


----------



## Steve Martin (Nov 18, 2020)

Ben said:


> And here is a screencast of the second demo, also available as Dorico score



That's an excellent performance in Dorico Ben. Everything, depth, reverb etc, is very impressively handled with this Dorico soundset. Whoever put the score together and all of the markings, plus expression, did a brilliant job here. The sound engine in Dorico is the same as Cubase and the clear crystalline like sound of the audio engine, really helps the samples show off how good they are.


----------



## Ben (Nov 18, 2020)

Steve Martin said:


> That's an excellent performance in Dorico Ben. Everything, depth, reverb etc, is very impressively handled with this Dorico soundset. Whoever put the score together and all of the markings, plus expression, did a brilliant job here. The sound engine in Dorico is the same as Cubase and the clear crystalline like sound of the audio engine, really helps the samples show off how good they are.


Thanks! I'll let my colleague Andreas Rautner know


----------



## Steve Martin (Nov 18, 2020)

Ben said:


> Thanks! I'll let my colleague Andreas Rautner know


Hi Ben, Yes, please let him know. He did a wonderful job with this score realization.


----------



## Ben (Nov 22, 2020)

Last call: The SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions sale ends tomorrow before 12:00 CET!


----------



## giwro (Nov 23, 2020)

Well, I couldn't resist. 

For years I've loved the sounds from VSL - I think they really meld well with the kind of music I write (and want to write). My biggest barrier was always that the implementation was difficult in notation...

So, @Ben I will leave the PC busily downloading content as I trudge off to work... I hope to have some time to enjoy my new toys during the Thanksgiving holiday here in the USA.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Nov 23, 2020)

Ben said:


> Last call: The SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions sale ends tomorrow before 12:00 CET!


I thought this was supposed to last until the 30th. Was it a typo?


----------



## Ben (Nov 23, 2020)

Shredoverdrive said:


> I thought this was supposed to last until the 30th. Was it a typo?


The Black Friday Sale runs until the 30. November. 
But you can still get 25% off by purchasing 4 Vouchers and only paying for 3, and then using these to get the SYized SEs (or any other products).


----------



## odod (Aug 21, 2021)

why i cannot find the installer for dorico vsl?? only sibelius


----------



## Gil (Aug 21, 2021)

odod said:


> why i cannot find the installer for dorico vsl?? only sibelius


It should be in the "Notation Related" section in "MyVSL".


----------



## odod (Aug 21, 2021)

yes, but i cannot see it .. and could not find it


----------



## Ben (Aug 21, 2021)

odod said:


> yes, but i cannot see it .. and could not find it


-> [email protected]


----------



## Gil (Aug 22, 2021)

Hello @odod,
Do you have any of these products:
SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition Volumes 1-7 and 1-2 PLUS
SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds
SYNCHRON-ized Solo Strings
Synchron Brass
Synchron Elite Strings
Synchron Strings Pro

I think you should have one of these to be able to download the Dorico Expression Maps for VSL.


----------



## odod (Aug 22, 2021)

dang, i just realised .. i only own VEP7 and the Free Epic Orchestra 2.0 ..shame on me ;(, that synchron strings pro is too pricey, i need to ditch my EWHO Diamond ASAP


----------



## ptram (Aug 22, 2021)

odod said:


> dang, i just realised .. i only own VEP7 and the Free Epic Orchestra 2.0


Epic Orchestra 2 contains a lot of great sounds!

Paolo


----------



## easyrider (Aug 22, 2021)

I’ll wait to get VEP 8- VST 3 support and Ilok 👍


----------

